# fotos animales



## duero (4 Jun 2012 às 02:13)

Como ja dijera en el topic "reserva transfronteriza" recibí un vídeo amateur con animales salvajes de la reserva de la biosfera de Ancares.

No se subir vídeos, así que he hecho captura de imagenes, aunque se ha perdido calidad de imagen.

Espero os gusten.


URSO













GATO DE MONTE












CAMURZAS












SUS SCROFA


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Jun 2012 às 09:30)

Em que zona foram filmados esses animais?


----------



## duero (4 Jun 2012 às 22:47)

Seattle92 disse:


> Em que zona foram filmados esses animais?



Foram filmados en este valle:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/sierra-de-ancares-4713.html


----------

